# Have you ever been in love?



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Really think about this. Are you certain you know what love actually is? Are you certain it wasn't just infatuation and/or lust or just a lot of confusion? I hope this raises some discussion. I am not certain myself whether I have been or not. I'm inclined to think I haven't really. I have been infatuated and I have thought I was in love but I think I was mistaken. Is true love even possible unless reciprocated?

If you haven't been in love, do you think you are capable of actual love? I think I am.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am going to say yes. I say yes because my feelings at the time mirrored what I thought - and think - love should be. 

Have I been loved in return? I'm not so sure anymore. Probably not.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

No, and I am sincerely worried that I may be incapable of love. I'm extremely egocentric and insecure. As much as I hate being this way, I don't know what I could do to change.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Cue irritating discussion about what love really is.

"ooh what if love is settling for someone I bet no one's thought about that before!!!"

"the only love I have is my love for cakes lololol"


Sigh. And no.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I have. I know it wasn't infatuation because my feelings for him grew stronger as the years went by. I would still get a little nervous and excited before seeing him, even when we saw each other every day. I enjoyed (and still enjoy) his company more than anyone else I've ever met.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

no.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't think I've ever been in love.
I did have silly infatuations that almost felt like love, but they were just very strong affections at the time and were illusions.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Cue irritating discussion about what love really is.
> 
> "ooh what if love is settling for someone I bet no one's thought about that before!!!"
> 
> ...


I was just about to ask, what exactly distinguishes 'real' (romantic) love from mere infatuation? Is there a black and white difference or what?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> I have. I know it wasn't infatuation because my feelings for him grew stronger as the years went by. I would still get a little nervous and excited before seeing him, even when we saw each other every day. I enjoyed (and still enjoy) his company more than anyone else I've ever met.


That's sweet. You're a lucky person then. I hope he feels the same way about you.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Deffo. Everyone should be in love at least once in their lives.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Crushes? Too many to count. Love? Not yet.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Love is like when you see fog in the morning before the Sun comes up...it's just there for a little while but then it burns away. I probably haven't been in love truly anyways because I think love isn't selfish. I can say with certainty I always cared more about myself than her, so it couldn't have been real love.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, not sure if it was for better or worse though considering it didn't end well.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Once, maybe, though I'm not sure. Whatever it was, four years later I'm still not over it. Infatuations I move on from much more quickly.


----------



## SecretButterfly (Nov 27, 2010)

I am not sure. I met a guy on the internet through Kat Von D on myspace a few years ago. We would chat and see eachother on webcam, we really connected, because he was depressed to, he'd wave to my mother from the camera and everything. I felt like this guy was so kind and understood me, and we still keep in touch, but were really far! I love this guy so much, because he made me feel good about myself. But i don;t know if this is just a best friend love, since I don't have a friend. :S


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> That's sweet. You're a lucky person then. I hope he feels the same way about you.


I know - at times I can't believe my luck that we met.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe I'm pretty sure that's how love feels, but I can't say I've ever been really in love


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm surprised there aren't more 'no's, given how many people on here complain about not being able to get a boyfriend/girlfriend.

And no.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes i have been in love, and it is a cool thing. I fell in love with someone this year and even though we're not a couple, i think i will always love this certain person. You could call it unconditional love, cos no matter what, i will always care for this person. When you click with someone and there's chemistry there, you know love will soon develop.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

At the time I thought I was but now that I think about it, I was just young and naive. So I'mma say no.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> At the time I thought I was but now that I think about it, I was just young and naive. So I'mma say no.


On second thought I may fall into that category as well.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

silentcliche said:


> At the time I thought I was but now that I think about it, I was just young and naive. So I'mma say no.





Lateralus said:


> On second thought I may fall into that category as well.


x3


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

No, I don't think I have been in love before. I thought I was at one point, but now I realize I was more in love with the idea of being in love, if that even makes sense.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

heyJude said:


> No, I don't think I have been in love before. I thought I was at one point, but now I realize I was more in love with the idea of being in love, if that even makes sense.


It totally does.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope. Infatuation yes but not love. It kind of scares me tbh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'M IN LOVE WITH OSPI'S BEARD.

And my desire to spend the rest of my life with it doesn't scare me at all.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep! Only twice though.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, not surprisingly, I'm still pretty young. I think I'm capable of loving someone though.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I wanna be  I wanna feel another's naked soul.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, very much so.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, it was the worst feeling in the world. I guess love can be great if the person who is its object loves you back, and thus 2 people become very happy - but a lot of othere people who both particpants rejected in forming their relationship become very depressed, ergo I feel love is a force for evil and sadness in our world...I point this out because of the ridiculous "are you sure it was love not infatuation" question - what is love other than infatuation that works out.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've been in love many times. Problem is, she hasn't loved me back.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, and I still am


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes! I am in love with my boyfriend very much. I've been with him about 2 years.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Only once, but I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Not yet.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope, I've had a few girlfriends over the years, but it never quite progressed all the way to love.


----------

